# Little Mud Creek (Jensen Beach, FL) Advice



## cutrunner

There realy great fishing in the whole area once you figure the area out. The grass flats right out in front of lmc in about
3 feet of water produce big numbers of trout in the morning, the whole mangrove shorlines hold snook and reds, and the area behind the power plant holds tarpon and big snook, just don't go past the barrier or you will have guys with ar15's on you in about 3 minutes


----------



## stg729

Probably want to launch on the other side of A1A(east)...that side you're on has a sketchy drop off at low tide. Run down to the creek mouth at blind creek by the power plant, usually some decent fish when the water is moving


----------



## wickedcatch

Thanks for the tips @cutrunner. Definitely don't want to be staring down the barrel of an ar15. Is that barrier clearly marked off with any signs?

@stg. I hear you about the ramp and thanks for the heads up about the drop off at low tide. Initially we were on the east side as it's a nice ramp but my trailer's bunk brackets stick way down (need to have them trimmed off) and scraps against the boat ramp. We've had a few ramps that that's happened to. We actually got stuck and the only way to fix the issue was to finish launching (as I couldn't move forward) and listen to the painful sound of scraping and then use the other ramp to retrieve. A guy told us he launches his 19ft boat on that side and said we should be good. Luckily, that day, everything worked out.

Do you guys use mostly artificial?


----------



## cutrunner

The barrier is clearly marked with roped bouys, but people have crossed it. (I used to work at the power plant)
I'll use whatever is working honestly. I've caught many tarpon there on live finger mullet, and jumped one on fly but youhave to be there at the crack of dawn for a shot at tarpon


----------



## permitchaser

Nice boat


----------



## wickedcatch

Nice tip on the tarpon @cuttrunner, thanks!
Thanks for the compliment @permitchaser


----------



## TomFL

As cut has eluded to, the tarpon there can be finicky. Very finicky, at least for me, and it's a short window if they decide to feed there. 

Another spot just a mile south of that would be a large submerged island just south of the shoreline in Herman's Bay. When you're heading south and get past the powerplant the shoreline starts to head east toward the road that's kind of where it starts (maybe 50 or 75 yards off the shoreline) and runs a hundred yards or so south and then East towards the road. Should be easy to find. 

It's a great spot to drift or anchor and fish the downcurrent dropoff edge. 

You should have some luck there with the doa shrimp which is a great lure once you find fish in the area but I would not search for them with that it's too slow of a presentation. Try a greenie CAL jerk bait on a small jighead or weighted bass hook, or a topwater bait at first light. Reds, snooks, jacks, trout, flounder etc. should all be there. 

There should also be pompano on that flat now, and honestly one of my fave inshore pomp lures for that area is a tandem jig setup with 1" bass pro tender tubes on 1/16th oz jigheads. They really seem to crush them, and the trout like them too.


----------

